# No, I will not pick up beer for you.



## Fred Lead (Oct 28, 2014)

The other day I had a pax text me to ask if I would pick up beer and then texted over three different 24 packs. Needless to say I was intrigued and had to meet this person that needed so much beer at 11:30 am on a Tuesday, so I told the pax it was against my policy to do that but I would take them to get beer. They responded by saying plenty of other drivers do it so I told them to request one of those drivers and asked if they wanted me to cancel. They replied "no, come get me". When I picked the pax up there already was a strong smell of beer and I was told other drivers pick up beer and are paid back for the cost of the beer with cash. I asked how the fare was calculated and covered and the reply was only the beer was paid for in the past.

Is anyone really stupid enough to deliver beer for nothing? I can't believe it and I think it was just a tall tale. As an aside, can anyone believe that individual had a DUI?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

If it was me, I would cancel immediately. Not dealing with alcohol delivery and then trying to get reimbursed.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> If it was me, I would cancel immediately. Not dealing with alcohol delivery and then trying to get reimbursed.


I agree on the cancel and I'd probably send Uber a note on it. Refer them to Drizly (if available in your area) and make $5 off it. https://drizly.com/


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

It's illegal in my state to provide alcohol to a client without a liquor license. We couldn't do this in a limo, or be at risk if they over serve themselves, get in a car and kill someone.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> If it was me, I would cancel immediately. Not dealing with alcohol delivery and then trying to get reimbursed.


exactly I don't even drink what am I going to do if I show up and they told me they don't want the beer


----------



## dominicr (Jan 2, 2015)

What if the person is underage ? I picked up soda's for someone once (and kept the change, like $13 on top of the fare) but would not do alcohol


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

I had the same request but it was after I dropped the drunk off and he gave me $14 to buy him some "alcohol" at 7-11. I finally found it and when I got to the cooler, I called and asked him "what do you want, cans or bottles and you want Coors or Bud Light?" He yells at me , "I didn't say beer, I said alcohol!" I snapped back, "Well, you sent me to 7-11 and they don't sell hard alcohol." I got him cans of Coors and put it on his front step very quietly. Waited until I was out of his complex and then called him up to let him know his beer was on the front step. I turned off my Uber to make sure he didn't try to contact me that way and luckily have never had to pick him up again. I was too nice and honest to just take his money and run. I made $5 out of it. Such a rookie back then....in November.


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

I would had cancelled. And on with the next rider. Now Since reading on this forum. Now I fully understand why a few drivers are upset and has every right feeling the way u do.


----------

